# 125gal NPT



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

ok, it's been a while since my last update. So here's an updated photo. The hairgrass just hasn't worked well in this tank due to the dense cover from the Amazon Frogbit. I've added 3 cuttings of Dwarf Sagetaria in hopes they will do much better. I have all the fish in there that I will be putting in there, a nice little school of 30 Tiger Barbs.  Growth on the left side of the tank is lower because that is where the Amazon Frogbit collects on account of the flow direction. I will be fixing this in the near future. The Frogbit gets thinned out on a weekly basis, and the Cabomba gets trimmed bi-weekly to allow the Frogbit to move. Also, after my problems with the gas eruption in the substrate, I decided to just let the soil and sand mix and let the soil sit on top. It doesn't float up at all, it stays down and provides a nice natural looking substrate.
Sorry for the low quality pic, I just snapped it quickly last night.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I LOVE seeing large tanks, especially done El Natural. I've got one myself and I have had substrate problems with it as well in the past. Those swords (I am guessing they are Amazon swords) are absolutely gorgeous. How long did it take them to reach that height?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your swords look beautilful. Do you have any issues with the Tiger Barbs as far as aggession, or do you find that they have ample room and numbers to spend their energy on other things?


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

That is 3 months of growth on all that, with the Cabomba being trimmed occasionally. I set the tank up the first week of May.

The Barbs do great. A school of 30 will spread that aggression out significantly. They are always active, and absolute joy to watch. They are the only species I will be keeping in there. I use snails for any algae that does show up, but I've not had any to speak of so they are mostly feeding on extra food that the barbs miss.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful! It is good inspiration for my first El Natural.

Given your screen name, I have to ask about gold barbs, LOL. I want to use these as the main fish in my tank. Any advice or suggestions?

--Michael


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice tank. like you and mudboots, i also have a 125 npt (sort of). My amazon swords grew to be too large and i pulled the last one out the other day. what a mess.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

Michael, the best advice I can give you is to get them from a reputable fish store. I've found them somewhat difficult to find in my area now. The other thing I noticed about them, is that they do not seem particularly fussy about the ratio of males to females. I believe this can be attributed to the fact that they are so passive.

Dielectric, I've actually toyed with the idea of removing my Amazon Frogbit and using CO2 injection as well, but for right now, the nitrate uptake and subsequent algae control they seem to provide will have to do. lol


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just curious how the tank is doing; any updates?


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

+1


mudboots said:


> Just curious how the tank is doing; any updates?


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing new to report really. Tank is still doing well. I managed to alter the flow so that the left side of the tank got a bit more light. The Frogbit actually seems to be staying in the middle of the tank. Should see better growth on the left side now.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Okie-dokie!


----------

